# Rhätische Bahn ABe 4/4 III `Tirano` passing Lizirüti



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

40 seconds. iPhone is standing on the Deutsche Bahn platform roof.


----------



## murphdog (Jul 29, 2021)

Love it and love the music!!!!!!very nice


----------

